# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  WEXLER.QuadLab – революция в создании электронных книг

## Labs

Компания WEXLER представляет проект WEXLER.QuadLab, разработки которого в сфере цифрового книгоиздательства носят революционный характер и открывают новую эру в области создания электронных книг. Благодаря данному проекту теперь создание электронных книг из сложного и трудоемкого процесса превращается в простое занятие, доступное всем. 

WEXLER.QuadLab – это подразделение компании WEXLER, которое занимается разработкой программного обеспечения для различных областей применения: компьютерной лингвистики, массовой обработки данных (ETL), учета прав и тарификации продаж электронного контента, а также создания электронных книг. Сегодня работа  подразделения WEXLER.QuadLab сфокусирована на средствах создания электронных книг. С самого начала WEXLER.QuadLab ставило перед собой цель разработать такие инструменты, которые, во-первых, открыли бы возможность  работать с ними людям, не владеющим специальными навыками, во-вторых, обеспечили бы возможность массовой работы с электронными книгам, в-третьих, позволили бы работать с широким спектром источников и, в-четвертых, гарантировали бы создание электронных книг, соответствующих большому набору стандартов и требований.

Современный международный рынок преобразования печатных книг в электронные, по сути,  поделен между двумя игроками: индийскими подрядчиками и компанией Adobe. В первом случае очень часто наблюдаются проблемы с переработкой книг на языках, отличающихся от английского. Во  втором случае сложность ПО, а также  условия его приобретения или использования не всегда приемлемы для издателей, причем не только российских, но и зарубежных. Все это вызвало всплеск разработки свободного ПО, предназначенного для создания электронных книг. Однако, до появления разработок WEXLER.QuadLab, ни один из таких инструментов не позволял осуществить полный цикл создания книги.

Инновационные инструменты от WEXLER.QuadLab позволяют работать cо всеми популярными источниками публикаций: рукописями (DOC(X), ODT, RTF), версткой бумажных книг (InDesign, PageMaker, QuarkXpress, Ventura, TeX), типографской версией книги (PDF) или публикацией в интернет ((X)HTML).  Средства, разработанные WEXLER.QuadLab, позволяют создавать книги во всех часто используемых форматах: EPUB, MOBI, FB2, HTML и PDF. Программное обеспечение разрабатывалось с учетом того, чтобы им могли пользоваться люди, не владеющие специальными знаниями в области верстки книг.

В настоящий момент инструменты WEXLER.QuadLab проходят «испытание боем». Компания WEXLER участвовала в проекте «Весь Толстой в один клик»  и продолжает работать с издателями, помогая им создавать электронные версии книг. В дальнейшем компания WEXLER предполагает дать возможность использовать  свои инструменты всем, кому это может быть интересно. 

Комментируя данное событие, Саттар Гюльмамедов, руководитель проекта WEXLER.QuadLab, отметил: «В настоящий момент  инструменты WEXLER.QuadLab позволяют предлагать услуги по оцифровке бумажных книг по цене вдвое меньшей, чем самая низкая стоимость услуг индийских аутсорсеров. Мы уверены, что  наши разработки позволят издателям существенно снизить издержки на производство электронных книг и, тем самым, составят альтернативу существующим предложениям».

В свою очередь, Владимир Харитонов, исполнительный директор Ассоциации интернет-издателей, подчеркнул: «Я очень рад, что наконец появился сервис, крайне необходимый на небольшом, но очень бодром — в сравнении с остальной книжной индустрией, — рынке электронных книг. Очевидно, что задача конвертации макетов книг в полноценные электронные издания, далеко не простая технически, должна решаться профессионалами качественно и недорого, чтобы облегчить издателям выход на новый для них рынок. Теперь такие профессионалы есть».

По словам  Александра Касьяненко, директора интеллектуальной издательской системы Ridero: «Мы перепробовали, наверное, все существующие на рынке решения по оцифровке печатных файлов и ни одно из них нас не удовлетворило, даже от самых именитых производителей. В какой-то момент мы столкнулись с решением WEXLER и были поражены. Это решение принципиально на другом уровне. Так что вопрос выбора партнера для нас был решен однозначно. Рад, что теперь мы переходим к полноценному сотрудничеству».

----------

